# 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel



## Porttuning (Apr 27, 2001)

Hello Guys, I finally dyno my car again, but this time with the CSW chip installed. Below, I have included all the information from both dyno runs. I will try and post the graphs on my web site by Friday.
91 VW Jetta GL 
1.8 8V with Digifant fuel injection
The first dyno run was on 3/22/02. At that time, I installed a K&N air filter with a drill air box, a dual port manifold with stock down pipe, no Cat, and a TT 2.25" two muffler system. The engine made 86hp @ 5300rpm and 90ft-lbs @4100rpm. 
The second dyno run was done today(4-2-03). The engine had the same components from above plus a few extras; CSW Digifant chip, Crane valve springs, Neuspeed 268(same as TT, and Schrick), New valve seals. The engine made 99hp @5400rpm, and 104ft-lbs @4600rpm. This gives me about 119.8hp at the flywheel. You can really feel this 13.5hp gain, and the best part it pulls all the way to 6200rpm. This setup makes 86hp from 4500rpm all the way to 6200rpm while the 1st setup only made it only once. 
I hope to make another dyno run in a few weeks with the TT chip. 
Thank you,
Jose Rotger
http://www.porttuning.com


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Porttuning)*

i just got the csw chip and was wondering if the tt one was any better. curious to see those results.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (darksideofthemn)*

not bad what was the total cost for that 13hp?


----------



## Porttuning (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (mrkrad)*

I order the TT chip yesterday, so I hope to have the dyno results next week. The cost for the overall package is not bad, and it's really 18-20hp gain. The stock engine with out exhaust & K&N filter makes 80-82hp
Cost for 18-20hp
TT exhaust............$200.00
K&N filter..............$40.00
CSW chip..............$100.00
268 cam................$125.00
HP valves springs...$60.00
Valve seals............$18.00
Total.....................$543.00
Thank you
Jose Rotger
http://www.porttuning.com


----------



## batteredA2 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Porttuning)*

why only a 268? Couldn't you go a bit bigger?


----------



## Porttuning (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (batteredA2)*

Sure you can if you don't mind a lumpy idle. The 268 idles rougher then stock, but to me it's very smooth. After I test the TT Digifant chip with the 268, I will install a Schrick 276 cam which I already have.
Thank you
Jose Rotger
http://www.porttuning.com


----------



## Peanut (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Porttuning)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Porttuning)*

I had about the same setup in my old jetta:
270 cam
dual dp and manifold
no cat
2.25" exhaust
CSW chip
Its cool to see what kind of numbers you're putting down, so I can kinda guess how much my car had. It was definately fun, and the best part was that it shot fire


----------



## Crash-N-Burn (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Jetta2dr)*

I'm working on a similar set up, but I don't have a chip and I'm having the bottom end bore opened to 83mm each(1.9L). Also, the head is shaved put not P and P'ed. The cam is the Brazialian Hydro sport. I'll have to have it dyno'd to compare.


[Modified by Crash-N-Burn, 7:10 PM 4-4-2003]


----------



## advancedynamics (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Porttuning)*

Before the PG turbo swap I managed 104 WHP and 107 FtLbs of Torque with my digifant 8 valve with a schrick [email protected] digrees advance, wrapped supersprint header, port matched head shaved .010", ported intake manifold, TT 2.25 exhaust with no Cat and 2 resinators (glass pack in place of superturbo muffler)). I was using a 9A Tranny and had very light 13x7" BBS rims. It had the stock computer, however the car is from Canada (not sure if that makes a difference) and I had Green injectors from a Corrado in it. 
The car was almost completely stripped (I had a headliner door panels and a dashboard with Sparco race seats) with no A/C or ICE. It was loud and obnoxious to drive, but it was fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (advancedynamics)*

my old 1.8 8v with 270 Hor cam, brospeed header and tt exhaust produced 101.3 whp and 110 wTq I did not use any chip back then. That was one strong 1.8 .


----------



## Porttuning (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (kickster)*

I wish my bottom end was in better shape, but the guy I bought it from never changed the oil. The rings are a little worn out. Even tough it's a little tried, it was still strong enough to pull 99.5whp. However, I'm pretty confident that I will make over 105whp in a week or so when I install the TT chip with the long Euro down pipe. After two more dyno runs, I will decide to install a rebuilt bottom end with 83mm or 85mm pistons, or a 2.0 ABA bottom end.
Thank you
Jose Rotger
http://www.porttuning.com


----------



## eurostile (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Porttuning)*

where did you buy the csw chip? I have a 91 jetta gl digifant. how hard is the installation? do i have to change something on my car before installing the chip? my car has only have an intake system and everything are all stock.


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (eurostile)*

Here is the CSW chip, I bought it from this dude (vw-pilot) with no problems. The best thing it did was fix up the throttle response. The next best thing was the large torque increase I saw below 3500, with a less noticable increase up to the rev limiter. The chip can be installed in a otherwise unmodified car, and it is easy to do. Only the most hamfisted tinkerer would botch the job.


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

Very cool numbers.....!
So, with my setup, what should I be running at/around.....
1.8 8v
TT 268
Eurosport header
tt catback
no cat
free flow intake


----------



## Porttuning (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (HiJinx)*

Hello Hijinx, if you get a chip you could have the highest output 1.8 8V Digifant on this post. Before you buy a chip, let me test the TT Digifant chip and post the results. I had a long conversation with Collin's the other day. He ran the CSW chip in his 90 Digifant before developing there own chip. He was very happy with the CSW chip, and it made about the same power as the TT chip. The biggest difference between the two is drivability. TT's includes a 25mm spacer that VW motor sports uses, and advanced the base timing to 10 degrees. 
1) 99.5whp
CSW chip, TT 2.25", TT 268 cam, K&N drilled box, No Cat, [email protected], 1/4" spacer, VW dual down pipe, LW flywheel 8.5lbs
2) 101whp
TT chip, TT 2.25", TT [email protected], K&N, [email protected], 25mm spacer, VW dual down pipe
3) 101.3whp
Hor 270 cam, Brospeed header, TT 2.25", No chip
4) 104whp, Schrick 272 cam, Supersprint header, 10.25:1 comp., TT 2.25", No cat, No chip
5) ?
Go Big East!
Jose Rotger
http://www.porttuning.com


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Porttuning)*

find me a A2 gti 8v in atlanta and i'll cut a nice chip. 93 octane, loads of base timing and fuel to boot. must weld in bunghole for our wideband, but i got some ideas to make the motor rock the max power without breaking the bank (ie cheap chip)
.. anyone?


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Porttuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hello Hijinx, if you get a chip you could have the highest output 1.8 8V Digifant on this post. [HR][/HR]​








Can't chip the Fox. Even though its Digi II, its a funky cut rate version, like everything else the foxes were robbed of. IE, no knock sensor and small valves. 
I have ported G60 head waiting to go on. I'm sure that will help. I also plan on a 2.0 block. 
I suppose it wouldn't be to large of a task just to swap in a digi II ecu from a golf or jetta or something, and at that point, install a KS so I can chip it. but, it seems like a lot of work for a couple extra HP.


----------



## Tenquie_xia (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (HiJinx)*

wait.. hold on... rewind..
1.8 8v digifant chip?
i was told you cant get a chip for that
so does that mean i can chip my 92 4 door 1.8 8v golf????
SERIOUSLY?
where can i get this chip!??!?!?!?!? anyone have a used one??


----------



## Tenquie_xia (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 8V Digifant making 119hp @ the flywheel (Tenquie_xia)*

n/m i read the vw_pilot post


----------

